# Not be afraid of phones



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:afr 

Now how the **** do I go about doing that?
I'll find a way.
I think.

=/


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh sheez! I'm with you on that one. If it weren't for texting, I would have had to face this whole phone thing ages ago. I can't answer the phone at work though. I just let it ring and pretend I don't hear it. When asked, I told my co-workers I have major hearing problems. Nobody questions me about it anymore. But I would rather face this fear rather than just cover it up with some lame excuse. Oh well...

I don't really have any advice for you though, sorry. :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck IllusionOfHappiness,

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have trouble with this too.

You should try to get one of these to make answering phones more fun.

:boogie :boogie :boogie 
http://www.amazon.com/Home-Phone-Tunes- ... B000U9WYHS

:boogie :boogie :boogie 
So you wouldn't be just "answering the phone" but instead "having a blast getting your groove on :boogie ..........and answering the phone"


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Franklin said:


> I have trouble with this too.
> 
> You should try to get one of these to make answering phones more fun.
> 
> ...


Haha. Well I suppose if you used a self-help tape as your ringtone it could help. Then whenever someone calls it would say: "I am not afraid to answer the phone. I am not afraid to answer the phone. I am about to answer the phone. I am answering the phone now."

It could be worth a shot. :lol


----------



## neoteric (Feb 13, 2006)

I have problems with this too. A few jobs I've worked at though I've had to use the phone a LOT.. which was not easy to say the least. One thing I found out because of that though, is not thinking about it too much is key. I used to worry well in advance of when I was actually going to make the phone call. That in return just increased my anxiety level causing me to end up putting off the phone call. Of course, the longer I put it off.. the more anxiety I felt about it and the less likely I was to make the call.

So now when I have to make a phone call.. I try not to put it off at all. I just call right away. I find that way my anxiety doesn't have a chance to build up on me. Often, I will also just jot down some notes if there is something specific I need to ask or tell someone. This way, If I feel any anxiety during the phone call I can just quickly reference them and get myself back on track and a little bit more relaxed as a result.

Its still not easy, but I've found I can sorta manage them now haha -- small steps right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

roswell said:


> Well I suppose if you used a self-help tape as your ringtone it could help. Then whenever someone calls it would say: "I am not afraid to answer the phone. I am not afraid to answer the phone. I am about to answer the phone. I am answering the phone now."
> 
> It could be worth a shot. :lol


Hahaha x)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

neoteric said:


> I used to worry well in advance of when I was actually going to make the phone call. That in return just increased my anxiety level causing me to end up putting off the phone call. Of course, the longer I put it off.. the more anxiety I felt about it and the less likely I was to make the call.
> 
> So now when I have to make a phone call.. I try not to put it off at all. I just call right away. I find that way my anxiety doesn't have a chance to build up on me. Often, I will also just jot down some notes if there is something specific I need to ask or tell someone. This way, If I feel any anxiety during the phone call I can just quickly reference them and get myself back on track and a little bit more relaxed as a result.
> 
> Its still not easy, but I've found I can sorta manage them now haha -- small steps right?


Yeah, except it takes all of 5 seconds for my anxiety to build up. I've tried to force myself into dialing numbers before and didn't have much luck. But yes, no matter what, it's always best to just do it before even thinking twice.

Back when I had a job I had to answer the phone a lot. It almost bothered me more than being at the front desk to help customers. Had some crazy panic attacks at that place. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I just faced my fear it it wasn't that bad!
Considering it was someone I actually wanted to talk to


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Well I just faced my fear it it wasn't that bad!
> Considering it was someone I actually wanted to talk to


 :boogie


----------

